# Ronald McDonald Shark Tournament



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Any of you guys plan on fishing the Ronald McDonald Shark Tournament June 09 and 10. We didn't catch squat last year but it was a hoot anyway.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Can you post the link with date/time info? I didn't make it last year but will try this year. Still at SLP?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

mullethead00 said:


> Can you post the link with date/time info? I didn't make it last year but will try this year. Still at SLP?


Here's some basic info.

http://www.gotshark.com

Also look on Texas Surf Fishing.com or Surfmasters.com for more info.
Several places to sign up this year. Ron will be on the Galveston Side of SLP, Krash on the Freeport side of SLP, Allen aka BullMaster will be at High Island signing people up and Jimmy's on 91st Street Pier. Good luck.
.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be there fishing with Bullmaster.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigCox45 (May 27, 2012)

Counting down the days can't wait!!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

My son and I made a bait run on Sunday. We picked up 2 nice size Cow Nose Rays in the surf. We're probably going back on Wednesday afternoon and look for more. The Rays are running in ankle to shin deep water in the surf. Cast net or gig'em.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I think Tommy is ready to go fishing. He put new line on one of the 9/0 's last night and he's been cleaning and oiling everything that doesn't run from him. We'll be there on Friday afternoon to set up camp and start fishing on Saturday morning. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## Manchacan (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I hope to participate this year.


----------



## Manchacan (May 20, 2012)

If I'm staying at Jamaica Beach, where's the closest location to register for this?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Galveston Fishing Pier or Galveston side of SLP. It's about equal distance to either one from Jamica Beach. http://www.gotshark.com


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

How did the tournament go? Any new's?


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Heard there was an 8'+ lemon caught by someone fishing the tourney near the pass yesterday. I would imagine thats going to take first


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

There was a 8'3 lemon a 8' tiger and a 7'something bull and lots of smaller blacktips


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

^^^^wow ^^^^ cant waite to here the reports


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Stros121 said:


> ^^^^wow ^^^^ cant waite to here the reports


x2


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

We fished west of Rollover pass. Rainy and stormy Friday night, Saturday morning was very smoky from the grass fire, but there was very little weed, and the waves were small, making for pleasant paddling. Yakked out a stingray, half a jack, a bluefish and some mullet. Also cast some smaller baits for redfish, but the pups were tearing all those up. So yakked some smaller baits out 200 - 250 yards to try to get beyond the pups. Never got a single redfish, which seemed odd for the area.

About 11:30 AM Saturday, got a good run on a Penn 4/0 with half a mullet, turned out to be a 55 3/4 inch male blacktip, a nice fight and one decent shark on the sand.

About 3:45 PM got a good run on a 50W with the bluefish. After a good fight, ended up with a 69 inch female bull shark, second and final nice shark on the sand. Didn’t get us in the money, but, had a very good time.

The current turned late Saturday/early Sunday and brought in way too much weed to think about keeping any more lines out, so we headed in.

Congrats to the winners, it was awesome.

Especially nice to see the kid’s divisions, and they caught some really awesome fish as well.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

ELGallo we fished just down from you ended up with only 1 54" bt and my wife cought 1 22 3/4 red that got second . cant beleive it but im not complaining


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool. Are they going to post up the results somewhere?


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

Im fishing near the SLP this weekend. I have 5 stingrays and some mullet, ladyfish and am looking for bigger baits. Anyone know who has whole jacks?


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

please PM me.....


----------

